# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Historia e Google !-Gjiganti i Internetit

## CuLi-GoaL

Google Inc., (Google.com) u themelua në vitin 1998 nga Larry Page dhe Sergey Brin të cilët zhvilluan pjesën programore të motorit të tanishëm të kërkimit Google.
Pas suksesit të madhë të arritur me motorin e kërkimit kjo korporatë bëri globalizimin gjuhësorë të programit të vetë si dhe filloi ofrimin e shum shërbimeve tjera në brendi të aktivitetit kryesorë, dmth. ofrimin e mundësisë për gjetjen e shpejtë të informatave.
Google Inc. (NASDAQ: GOOG) tani është korporata më e suksesëshme në internet me $1.919 miliardë të paraqitura në çerekun fundit të vitit më 31 Dhjetor 2005,me një rritje prej 86% krahasuar me çerekun e njejtë të vitit 2004.[
Kjo korporatë ka përdorur shum me sukses elementet e marketing miksit duke bër konkurente nga Microsoft Inc. e cila për një kohë të gjatë merrej si një monopol natyral dhe thuajse i pa thyeshëm.
Në tetor të vitit 2006 Google e bleu video portalin YouTube për 1,6 milliardë dollarë amerikan.

Për të lexuar më shumë rreth Google : *http://kosova-forum.4umer.net/inform...etit-t4396.htm*

----------

